

Creating a Startup on EC2 - Really a Good Idea? - mattjung
http://elastic-security.com/2009/06/11/creating-a-startup-on-ec2-really-a-good-idea/

======
binarray2000
Creating a startup that uses AWS (or other similar services) is a (very) good
idea. Creating startup to improve AWS infrastructure _may be_ a good idea
because - due to fast pace innovation on the Amazon side - one can be
steamrolled.

